# Ghilly suit DEBATE!!



## jdm11b (Mar 29, 2009)

Make your own like the military does. Get 1-piece coveralls and sew a net onto the parts you want to camo. Then tie jute and strips of camo fabric. Once in the field you add natural camo to it so you have a 50/50 mix. 

For snipers, they will leave netting off the stomach because they crawl and fire from the prone. An archer will want to camo all the visible parts when shooting, but avoid areas that could snag.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

If you are going to walk and stalk I would recommend it. I have one and I have used it successfully.

You can make your own or you can get them from Camo Joe. Sniper also makes a net suit to which you can attach cammo strips etc.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

I bought a Sniper Africa leafy suit and jazzed it up with a few additional strips of camo material in strategic places to break the human form even further. The proper ghilly suit is quite heavy and hot so I opted for the cooler leafy suit ...

Feedback from a fiend that was watching my hunts from some distance away is that the suit works very well (Lydenburg bushveld and grassland areas)

It was much faster to obtain a suit this way than building one from scratch ...


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanx u guys,
I apreciate it. Yes I have thought about making my own but to get the right material.......with the right "blend-in" camo material is hard to find and to buy from anny of these people supplying they will charge you a fortune just to sell the complete suit!!

annyone else? 

Please, a decision like this..............I NEED NEED ADVICE!!

Thanx 
Husky..


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi George. The problem with a ghillie suit is that you will not be able to buy one that you can take out hunting. You will need to customise it to make sure that it blends into the terrain / vegetation that you will be hunting in. You could look at the Camo Joe suit as a great starting point. The suits are well made and you get to specify the material etc as they are all custom made on a Camo Joe net suit base. I have one of these that I have worked on a bit. I will try and post a pic and some instructions. You could make your own with a khaki base overall, but man - it is very, very time-consuming. This project may, however, help pass the time during those long, dark winter nights in Glencoe.


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

Great to join Matatazela,

Thanx for the info, I appriciate it!

Mabe I should just shoot my one legged elliphant (tree) and wear it. Its hard to decide wich fabric to go for. Camo Joe has two/ three kinds to choose from, Sniper africa has three to choose from ...........and so on.

Each of these, difrent texture, patern, color. 
just thought instead of traveling to five diferend places, look at suits individualy, and try to decide could be pricy and time consuming. 
The web you cant realy see how it blends in cause they take the pics inside.

seems to me i'd have to make my own. traveling 3000km for a suit isn't wort it................

If any other ideas or products. I'll eccept!

Thanx for all your mail so far you guys.

Cheers Husky


----------



## biggun556 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Ghillie...*

I don't know about Africa fellas but i can tell you from experience. (South America, North America, and the sand box.) The only way to get a Ghillie right is to do it yourself. It has to work at a distance and up close. Most the store bought stuff only functions at one or the other. If you want to build your own, and only for upright stalks, go with a long poncho type design. All you need is the netting (Black or OD green for woodland/forested areas, or coyote/tan for sandy stuff.) and the different colors of Jute or Burlap that match the terrain you'll be hunting in. If you use the Jute it's a little harder to tie in the natural foliage. Burlap lends to additions a little better. (My opinion). It's slow going and a lot of work, but when it's all said and done it will work much better.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

biggun556 - Africa is no different. If anything, it is more demanding than the sandbox, as you call it, because of the constantly changing vegetation. There are many completely different types of vegetation in South Africa, ranging from forest to mountain grassland, and everything inbetween. What you said is spot on - the factory ghillies are great as a timesaver, but they only serve as a base suit to work on. Some of them are obviously closer to useable than others, but they will all need work. 

For the Safricans, jute / burlap is available as hessian. I don't think there is any differentiation in SA.


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*Bring more info.*

Thanx you guys 

This is realy getting interesting keep up the good work.
I'm not trying to avoid making it myself, I would like to know other people's opinion about this topic too.
Don't care if you are from the north pole.

Like to get every boddies comments and ideas on how they would build one and/or what they would look at to get better disguise.

So far, so good....!!!!!
Keep it commin.

Thanx
Husky


----------



## DaggaBoy (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Husky,

Woun't recommend a ghilly suite but rather a leafy suite.


To make your own is great but try to keep it as lite as possible and keep the leafs light and in negative print. All greens are possitive colours which you dont want

Keep the following in mind when you buy a suite.

1. Thorns - hook on as you walk and stalk
2. Heat
3. Weight of suite
4. Strips tend to hook on everything and when you draw your bow the strips hook and slide in between your cams and can also catch on release resulting in wound
5. Ticks paradise
6 A pain to wash and dry
7. Can become a smelly siren. Meening you sweat easier and these heavy suits tend to absorb smells like camp fire etc.

Recommend ASAT Leafy suit.:secret:


----------

